# Acer EM61SM/EM61PM Motherboard



## djcurtis59 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a Acer EM61SM/EM61PM Motherboard and I'm not sure what CPU's it supports. I am guessing AMD2 (6400+ Dual Core) but if anyone could give me a solid answer I would appreciate it. Also I am most like going to get a new cpu or motherboard so I am considering overclocking my cpu. It runs very cool at the moment 24-30oc even when playing up to date graphic games like Cod4/5. I was just wondering what someone would suggest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

could you please fill out your system specs so we can help you better


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2008)

why do you want to know? You want to upgrade to a 6400+? What CPU do you have now?

In regards to support for 6400+ its difficult to say. A quick googled search revealed that this board is made by Foxconn (model MCP61SM-AM) and is installed on Acer Aspire T180. Is that your PC model number? You should check the Acer website to see if there are BIOS updates for this board and what CPUs are supported or if no info there just call them.

I like Acer and everything but OEM builds are such pain in the ass i think you are better off just buying a motherboard and CPU of your choice and installing it yourself.


----------



## djcurtis59 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 5400+ amd dual core, antec nine hundred case with 5 120mm's and 1 200mm fan. 4850 ati graphics card, 500w copper plated power supply, and 64 alpine fan on cpu heat sink. 4GB DDR2 Ram
Acer's website isn't really helpful, but yes its a t180 model mobo thats only thing that is original from that comp.
I will give them a call though see if they can help me with my problem. 

What temperature is not safe for it, I would like to overclock it but safely maybe try to build another  pc with spare parts later if it lasts.


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2008)

djcurtis59 said:


> What temperature is not safe for it, I would like to overclock it but safely maybe try to build another  pc with spare parts later if it lasts.




when overclocking its not good go over 60C, 65C tops, on full load (when stress testing). I doubt the Acer board will overclock at all, i recomend just buying a good board and may be CPU and then overclock.


----------



## djcurtis59 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't i use a program to overclock it if bios doesn't offer it.


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2008)

djcurtis59 said:


> Can't i use a program to overclock it if bios doesn't offer it.



you can try to use clockgen but i dont know for sure if it will work on that board. you can get it here:

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189


----------



## djcurtis59 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks if only teachers were as helpful as you were.


----------

